# 330cic subwoofer replacement



## jshod (Oct 26, 2003)

I just got my new 330cic last Wed. I am very pleased with everything but would like to upgrade the subwoofer in the HK system. I was wondering if anyone has replaced their HK subwoofer and put the new one back into the same place. In 2004 the subwoofer is placed in a plastic housing in the pass through area between the back seats to the trunk. It appears to be about a 8" subwoofer. Any help,ideas, and pictures would be appreciated.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

JL Stealthboxes. Do a search.


----------



## jshod (Oct 26, 2003)

ObD said:


> JL Stealthboxes. Do a search.


They do not work in a convertible according JL salesman. I want to install the subwoofer in the same spot as the original.


----------



## mtnbound (Jan 17, 2003)

correct. 'verts do not have the 6x9s in the rear like the others. There is only a single "sub" in a small box firing through the ski-hatch. It's extremely weak (probably a 100 watt mid-range speaker, really). I've been meaning to replace this myself. You might consider popping open the ski-pass door to see if you can just pull the speaker out and replace it with a real sub.


----------



## Arkansas (Nov 5, 2003)

mtnbound said:


> correct. 'verts do not have the 6x9s in the rear like the others. There is only a single "sub" in a small box firing through the ski-hatch. It's extremely weak (probably a 100 watt mid-range speaker, really). I've been meaning to replace this myself. You might consider popping open the ski-pass door to see if you can just pull the speaker out and replace it with a real sub.


I'm having a Kicker Solo-Baric 8" sub put in the pass thru and powered by a seperate amp.


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

Arkansas said:


> I'm having a Kicker Solo-Baric 8" sub put in the pass thru and powered by a seperate amp.


Any pictures?


----------



## CWolfey (Apr 1, 2003)

I made a custom box for 3-8" woofers.. The bass is perfect and I am very happy with it, also didnt take up much space, I used the whole area under the top.


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

CWolfey said:


> I made a custom box for 3-8" woofers.. The bass is perfect and I am very happy with it, also didnt take up much space, I used the whole area under the top.


sweet. thanks.


----------



## minyi (Dec 1, 2005)

*amp?*

N..I..C..E..

Where did you put the amp? I am thinking of the same setup.


----------



## CWolfey (Apr 1, 2003)

minyi said:


> N..I..C..E..
> 
> Where did you put the amp? I am thinking of the same setup.


There was plenty of room under the spare Tire cover, plus with factory amp on the left and battery on the right the install was simple, and heat was not an issue.


----------



## danieljd18 (May 13, 2014)

CWolfey said:


> I made a custom box for 3-8" woofers.. The bass is perfect and I am very happy with it, also didnt take up much space, I used the whole area under the top.


Hey man, anyway You can get me the specs for this box?! Im trying to get a good setup in my car


----------



## stevee36 (Jul 31, 2015)

have you got facebook


----------

